# Just bought a Marlin 30-30 lever action



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

They had a couple at Dicks on sale for a really good price w/ a scope. I've never shot a 30-30 round so it was kind of a gamble, though I can't see myself not liking it.

I've always liked lever action rifles, which I think has something to do with my dad's old bb-gun was lever action which I 'played with' a lot when I was young... so maybe it's a subconscious thing. :smt102:

Whatever the reason, I am going to put 20 through it on Saturday. :target:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's a real beauty you got there Mr.Spartan. I always liked the action of the Marlins better than the Winchesters. I never shot one with a scope on it so I'll be looking foward to your range report. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Great purchase - the old 336 is an excellent, truly practical rifle. Slick handling and easy to carry, .30-30 ammo is everywhere, it's excellent for medium game out to 200 yards, and works as well as anything else for a realistic defense or "SHTF" (silly term) rifle.

For someone living in the east, a 336 is probably just as good as - if not better than - a Scout for a "do everything" rifle.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great rifle that you will really injoy. Good luck with it.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool, good to hear. It's a 336A I believe. They were $70 off at Dicks so it was $330, again, with the scope. Good price?

I handled it over the weekend and liked it so I did some internet research and most of the places I checked were more than $330 (some without the scope and most out of stock), so I went back and nabed it on Wed. Either way it won't break the bank, but I think I am going to like it a lot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I always like the action better in the Marlin than the Winchester. They are as Mike said one of the best " do everything " rifles ever made. Hogs and Deer drop with one shot clean kills almost everytime. I never shot one with a scope on it so I will be looking forward to your range report. Good luck.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Great purchase! I've had my 336 for close to 10 years. I absolutely love it. Its practical range is probably 150 yards in, since much further than that and the bullet really starts to drop. I shot one whitetail deer with it a while back and it didn't go anywhere. My father uses his .30-30 as his primary hunting rifle and he's taken a good number with his as well. I now primarily hunt with a .30-06 but for some reason the .30-30 seems to knock them down quicker. I still carry the Marlin from time to time when hunting areas where super long shots aren't likely, since it's so easy to handle. 

You have an expanded ammo selection these days with the new Leverevolution, but I've found that Core Lokts shot really well out of mine and don't see a need to change. As far as bullet weight, it probably doesn't really matter but I go with the 170gr over 150.

Good luck! Let us know how she shoots.

:smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, for those who were interested, I shot this thing on Saturday. Very cool to shoot. I really like the lever action (as if I hadn't said that already)... really adds to the 'cool factor.'

I was shooting at some empty ammo boxes. We only had about 150 feet to work with and the scope wasn't sighted for that distance, so I took one shot with the sights right on a box and all it took was my friend to say, "About 1.5" low." I was able to adjust on cue and the next two shots sent the box flying. It ended up on top of the hill (aka backstop) we shoot into and I wasn't comfortable firing at it anymore in case the round went over the hill or I'd have gone for a couple more bullseyes in a row.

Very fun. Looking forward to putting a lot of rounds down this one.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Marlin makes a really fine lever gun. You will not be disapointed. Congratulations. :smt023


----------



## Smithboomer (Sep 7, 2007)

Enjoy your gun. You cannot do better than a Marlin lever action rifle. 

The danger is that Marlin makes these guns in several other calibers. Marlin lever guns can be addictive. I started with a .357 and I now own a .44 magnum and a .45/70.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good to hear that you are enjoying that new rifle Mr.Spartan. I had one for a long while and still miss it. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Great find ...*

I have the same rifle with a simular scope set~up and it is a nice piece of cowboy hardware.
If I may make a suggestion... ? Maybe get a hammer extenion from Uncle Mike's for decocking, it will save you alot of knuckle skin ....


----------

